# The Word's Ugliest Signature Model



## BlueRocker

Th epiphone air screamer - had to look this up I thought it was a joke










Get yours here Epiphone Airstream electric guitar | Guitars | Dartmouth | Kijiji


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, I looked it up to and there’s one on reverb.
But I still don’t believe it..lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

Could be in the running, but is it a "signature" model?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

If it were about 200 bucks cheaper, I’d be ALL over it!


----------



## JethroTech

Haha. I have one of those


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JethroTech said:


> Haha. I have one of those
> View attachment 334793


Dibs!!


----------



## fretninja

BlueRocker said:


> Th epiphone air screamer - had to look this up I thought it was a joke
> 
> View attachment 334767
> 
> 
> Get yours here Epiphone Airstream electric guitar | Guitars | Dartmouth | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 334768


LOL!


----------



## colchar

How high was the guy who came up with this idea?


----------



## tomee2

Like how they used a wrap over bridge, it keeps the windows from getting covered up.
And that volume knob hubcap is cool too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Like how they used a wrap over bridge, it keeps the windows from getting covered up.
> And that volume knob hubcap is cool too.


And the screen-door window is the neck pickup.


----------



## jimmythegeek

I played one of those in a shop once. They weigh a fuck ton but don't play half bad.


----------



## Diablo

for me, its this one, but i bet they sell a fair amount of them


----------



## Verne

I'd own one and play. Regardless how campy it is.


----------



## laristotle

Funny seeing a stand in that pic.
Just can't lean it against the wall?


----------



## BlueRocker

laristotle said:


> Funny seeing a stand in that pic.
> Just can't lean it against the wall?


Just drive one of those pointy ends into the ground like a shovel.


----------



## BlueRocker

Reviving this thread due to a strange coincidence. I sold a Les Paul to a guy today who texted me some pictures of his "collection". Check what's hanging in the background...


----------



## jdto

That's pretty wild!

Countdown to the Wangcaster in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Wardo

BlueRocker said:


> Reviving this thread due to a strange coincidence. I sold a Les Paul to a guy today who texted me some pictures of his "collection". Check what's hanging in the background...
> 
> View attachment 372055


When I saw the title of the thread again I thought it said worlds ugliest supermodel so I was hoping for something better than a picture of a guitar that looks like a fishing lure.. lol


----------



## fretzel

BlueRocker said:


> Reviving this thread due to a strange coincidence. I sold a Les Paul to a guy today who texted me some pictures of his "collection". Check what's hanging in the background...
> 
> View attachment 372055


Took me a minute to see it. I was looking at the guitars by the windows. LOL 

He has quite the Batmam collection going on.


----------

